
The World According to Mad Magazine - MagicPropmaker
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/12/opinion/mad-magazine-last-issue.html
======
cobbzilla
an article about the demise of Mad from a publication that was regularly in
its crosshairs. nicely ironic.

here’s some alternative coverage: [https://reason.com/2019/07/04/mad-magazine-
is-dead/](https://reason.com/2019/07/04/mad-magazine-is-dead/)

~~~
serf
which part is ironic?

nytimes is bound to continue, it's a massive cog in the US propaganda engine,
and has always been many many times larger than MAD ever was.

MAD didn't really ever poke fun at NYTimes for being on it's last legs, if
anything it poked fun at how disconnected from the real world it and it's
authors sometimes seemed to be -- this was made very clear when checking out
MADs humor from 89-01 regarding the NYTimes and their coverage of the numerous
wars in the middle east.

Nothing about this outcome seems contrary to what anyone thought would happen;
MAD has been struggling for years.

------
Stratoscope
Related discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20351524](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20351524)

And a tribute to Al Jaffee, who has been with MAD for 54 years and at the age
of 98 still does every fold-in:

[https://www.vanityfair.com/culture/2017/03/al-jaffee-the-
gen...](https://www.vanityfair.com/culture/2017/03/al-jaffee-the-genius-
behind-mad-magazine-fold-ins)

------
syphilis2
I love the CD collection, and hope there's some plan to make a new version
with the remaining issues.

MAD is better than any history book in that it gives a view to how people
really felt about events at the time. It also records minutia in its jokes
that otherwise become forgotten after decade go by.

In general it's good to read old humor if only to see how slowly things
change. The Realist has their archive online and it's a good read because much
of it is still relevant from 1958:
[http://www.ep.tc/realist/](http://www.ep.tc/realist/)

------
kingludite
Is there is some effort to keep MAD going? I learn everything I know from this
magazine.

